# Move to trader account



## Cam1975 (12 April 2009)

Hi,

I received an email from IG markets yesterday telling me that they had reduced my margin requirements and also moved me to a trader account.

Did anyone else get this email ? Also, does anyone know the differance with IG between a standard account and a trader account ?


----------



## Ardyne (12 April 2009)

the only diff I could see was that they were just renaming the non compulsory guaranteed stop account. But i  might be wrong


----------

